# Visual Basic > Reporting >  Setting paper size and orientation not working in rdlc

## BSWhipp

Have a Datamax label printer with 4 labels across 3.2 wide .25 tall. When setting the paper size to the selection and landscape to false the setting does not take affect. Does not print correctly but when you go into paper settings in the dialog box, and then change the paper size to the correct papersize and orientation to portrait it prints correctly.
Code below:


```
 ReportDataSource1.Name = "DataSet1"
        ReportDataSource1.Value = Me.DataTable1BindingSource
        Me.ReportViewer105.LocalReport.DataSources.Add(ReportDataSource1)
        Me.ReportViewer105.LocalReport.ReportEmbeddedResource = "Labels.Report105.rdlc"
        Me.ReportViewer105.Location = New System.Drawing.Point(1, 0)
        Me.ReportViewer105.Name = "ReportViewer105"
        Me.ReportViewer105.Size = New System.Drawing.Size(551, 187)
        Me.ReportViewer105.TabIndex = 0
        Me.ReportViewer105.PrinterSettings.DefaultPageSettings.Landscape = False
        Me.ReportViewer105.PrinterSettings.DefaultPageSettings.PaperSize = Me.ReportViewer105.PrinterSettings.PaperSizes(2)
```

----------

